# Tool Talk > Machines >  Custom Y-axis for large lathe - GIF

## Jon

Custom Y-axis for large lathe. By friger_heleneto.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



Previously:

Homemade high precision air bearing CNC lathe and grinder
Lathe whipping accident - video and image
WWII hand-powered lathe from Liberty Ship - photo
Cutting spirals with a rose engine lathe - GIF
World's largest lathes - photos
Worker accidentally pulled into lathe

----------

mwmkravchenko (Aug 20, 2019),

Seedtick (Aug 19, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

those copper chips are worth $2.00 a pound right now

----------

